# Hello for London



## CRU (Dec 3, 2013)

Do you think it's possible to get the artisan, speciality coffee into a pod? Nespresso pod to be specific - I'm trying our blend is 100% Arabica, Organic and Fair Trade - our success will be very much dependent on all you coffee lovers helping steer us to get it right.

colin


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Colin, there are not many (if any) Nespresso users on here. We use fresh beans and grind our own. I don't think you'll get much of a response here. This may not be the best place for you.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There might be a couple people on here use Nespresso as back up , or have had them at some point , but as Daren says few and far between.

With artisan coffee , it needs to ground fresh and used quickly. The pod systems whilst claiming to keep stuff at optimum quality etc , aren't a patch on fresh beans . Plus filling pods is a fairly mechanical industrial process , so this would stop a lot of artisan roasters doing this , even if they felt they wanted too......


----------

